# Unsere neuen Koi in 2012



## Joerg (4. Apr. 2012)

Wie im letzten Jahr, gibt es natürlich auch dieses Jahr einen "Neue-Koi-Sammelthread".

Hier der Link zum Jahrgang 2011 oder 2010


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo 
Heut hatte ich da einen Koiliebhaber am Teich bei mir und der sagte das ist garkein Koi und meinte den im Bild lings und er meinte was von Israelis . Nun selbst wenn der koi aus Israel kommen würde ist es doch ein Koi oder ?nun frage ich mich doch schon hat er recht oder mmmmm??? wer nett wenn einer den koi bestimmen könnte
Danke Reiner
ich vergessen den habe ich neu bekommen ( Geschenk)


----------



## Ulli (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Reiner,

also das ist aus meiner Sicht ein Kujaku Matsuba, egal ob aus Israel oder Japan. Koi bleibt Koi... 

Ich habe einen ähnlichen im Teich:


Grüße Ulli


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ich frage mich woran der Koiliebhaber erkannt haben will, dass es ein Israeli ist!?  Könnte genauso gut ein Eurokoi oder einer aus Thailand sein. Soviel Verständnis bringe ich aber nicht mit, woran man einen Israeli oder Thai oder Japaner erkennt. 

Ich denke ein sehr gut gezüchteter "Eurokoi" mit zwei japanischen Eltern der besten Blutlinie ist von einem in Japan geborenen Koi kaum zu unterscheiden. Oder!?


----------



## Joerg (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Reiner,
selbst die Japaner haben von uns Karpfen geklaut um sie dann einzukreuzen. Sind es dann Deutsche Koi?


----------



## willi1954 (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Na, ob das stimmt ?

Zitat Wiki: Ursprünglich stammt der Karpfen aus Asien, die Römer brachten ihn nach Europa.

LG Willi


----------



## Ulli (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Willi,

Jörg meinte die "Doitsu" (japanisch "deutsch"), die in der 20er Jahren glaube ich in die japanischen Koi-Züchtungen integriert wurden. Da wurden deutsche Spiegelkarpfen nach Japan gebracht und für die Zucht verwendet.

Somit sind alle Doitsu-Varianten irgendwie mit den deutschen Spiegelkarpfen verwandt... Ich persönlich mag die Shusui am liebsten 

Grüße Ulli


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Danke
 hab da grad mal nachgelesen auf Wikip. Ihr habt natürlich Recht der Koi bleibt ein Koi egal ob er Japaner oder Ilraeli ist . Natürlich werden Japaner höher gehandelt aber das ist eine andere Sache und hat nichts mit der Art des Fisches zu tuhen .
P.s. Bin dem wohl auf dem Leim gegangen
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Joerg (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Willi,
von wo auch immer die Kois abstammen, es sind Koi oder einfach Karpfen mit Farbmutationen.

Wo bleiben die Bilder, es dürfen auch deutsche (doitsu) dabei sein.


----------



## Doc (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Mein neuer  ... Hat heute endlich gefressen  ... direkt wie Pacman unterwegs der Gute 

Auch hier nochmal ... wasn das für einer?


----------



## superman (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Schöner fisch wie groß ist der?


----------



## Ulli (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Markus,

das sieht mir nach einem Kigoi oder eventuell auch einem Karashigoi aus, je nach Farbe. Die Karashis sind höher und senfgelb, die Kigois heller gelb und von Körper her schlanker.

Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Fisch, die fressen auch reichlich und wachsen sehr gut! Glückwunsch!!

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## CrimsonTide (4. Apr. 2012)

schaut für mich wie ein chagoi aus ... mit GR!

Gesendet von meinem GT-P7500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moonlight (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hatten wir die Frage nicht schon mal?

Ich vermute entweder GinRin Karashi oder GinRin Chagoi ... 

Aber eigentlich wurscht ... ist ein sehr schönes Tier. Viel Spaß mit dem 

Mandy


----------



## Reptilis (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Moin,

hab da auch mal meine aus 2012  Kann mir da jemand sagen welche Art es ist und evt per PN was die wert sind? Habe die von jemanden der nichts weis über die 2 und ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus.

Größe:
weiß: ca 25cm
weiß/gefleckt: ca 30-35cm

 

 

 

Ps:Teich hat mal ein neuer Filter nötig ganz ohne ist es kacke und der Bachlauf filter nicht ganz so gut 

Gruß


----------



## frido (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

zu dem oberen Fisch fällt mir nix ein und der Koi auf Bild 2 könnte ein Platinum sein. Der Wert der Fische (zumindest des Koi auf dem ersten Bild) dürfte eher ideell sein-ist natürlich meine doch eher unprofessionelle Meinung.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Der Koi auf den oberen beiden Bildern sieht aus wie ein Bekko ... so was hab ich auch im Teich.
Nur ist Deiner tierisch dürre ... gib dem mal was ordentliches zu fressen, sonst schwimmt er bals als Gräte im Teich rum.
Der letzte sieht aus wie ein Platinum Ogon in mitten von Goldfischen 

Mandy


----------



## Reptilis (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi, ok danke  Ja ich gebe ihm mal mehr habe die 2 ja erst seit gestern. 

Grüßele


----------



## Patrick K (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

@Reptilis



> Kann mir da jemand sagen welche Art es ist


 eindeutig "Mutierter Karpfen"

Das erste Bild, könnte ein Gin Rin Shiro-Bekko sein.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Der zweite sieht eher aus wie ein Shiro Muji. Ist ein Schwarz weißer, dem das schwarz fehlt. 
Von diesen habe ich auch schon ein paar verschenkt. 

Aus dem ersten könnte noch was schönes werden, wenn er sehr gut behandelt wird.
Aktuell sind beide etwas abgemagert. Die brauchen gutes Futter und viel Pflege.
Dann werden sie dir sicher viel Freude bereiten.


----------



## Reptilis (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi, ja wenn es wärmer wird dann bekommen die beiden auch mehr zum fressen. Da noch bissle bessere Bilder.


----------



## Joerg (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Dieser Goshiki vom Züchter Takigawa wird wahrscheinlich im Mai bei mir einziehen. 
Er kommt von einem netten Koihändler aus Hessen.

Auf dem ersten Bild ist er zweijährig und schon 50cm groß.
Das zweite zeigt ihn beim Einzug bei einem echten Koikenner.
Das dritte Bild ist von 2010 und er hat mir geschrieben, dass er noch zugelegt hat.

Die Entwicklung der Goshiki kann recht variabel sein, aber ich wollte unbedingt so einen haben.
Bin schon gespannt, wie er beim Einzug aussieht.


----------



## Reptilis (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Schönes Rot hat er ! Wird bestimmt geil aussehen.


----------



## ScuLLi (13. Apr. 2012)

*NeuAnkömmlinge 2012 ;-)*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich konnte Vorgestern endlich meine Neuankömmlinge abholen, 
5 Wochen Quarantäne, KHV Test negative, Durch die Tierärztin freigegeben ;-) 

2 Größere von ca 15cm 
und 22 Kleine von 8-12cm 

Alle Vom Züchter Igarashi in Japan. 

Schwimmen im Vorbecken meines koiteiches, bis die groß genug sind, das sie sich gegen die großen durchsetzen können.
Vll muss auch der ein oder andere vorher wieder gehen ;-)


----------



## ScuLLi (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: NeuAnkömmlinge 2012 ;-)*

Noch welche


----------



## ScuLLi (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: NeuAnkömmlinge 2012 ;-)*

und noch welche


----------



## ScuLLi (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: NeuAnkömmlinge 2012 ;-)*

und noch mehr xd


----------



## ScuLLi (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: NeuAnkömmlinge 2012 ;-)*

das wars jetzt aber ;-)


Meinungen von euch?

Sind natürlich noch klein,  teilweise noch nicht so gut gefärbt.


----------



## ScuLLi (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: NeuAnkömmlinge 2012 ;-)*

Und Hier mal mein Teich.


----------



## Patrick K (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Sculli
Die Koi auf den Bildern : 1477 , 1494 , 1507 , 1522 , würde ich mir auch aussuchen und 1482 würde mich das verfolgen der Entwicklung am meisten interessieren.
Ansonsten schöne Koi.
 Gruss Patrick


----------



## ScuLLi (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

ja, der mit dem foto 1482 is jetzt schon Super Durchgefärbt,
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden, was Wachstum und Farbgebung angeht.

Habe sie ja im Vorbecken vom Teich( auf dem BIld meines Teiches  gabs das noch nicht.

Werde sie im sommer oder ende des jahres umsetzen,  Spätestens dann gibt es immer Fotos VOm jetzigen Status und wie sie sich entwickelt haben, 

=)


----------



## maga_graz (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi!
Zählt der auch? Immerhin ists definitiv ein Karpfen und ne Farbe hat er auch. 
Allerdings wurde er in kg und nicht in cm abgerechnet...


----------



## Joerg (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Martin,
der zählt nicht. 
Ist ja nicht in diesem Jahr bei dir eingetroffen, sondern rausgefangen worden.


----------



## maga_graz (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ich berichtige ... heute für flotte 10 Euro beim Besatzfischzüchter meines Vertrauens erstanden.

PS: Die Viecher wieder rauszufangen grenzt wohl ans Unmögliche


----------



## Joerg (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

OK, das lassen wir dann mal ausnahmsweise durchgehen.
Ein ordentliches "Wannenbild" ist aber noch nachzuliefern. 
Die sind normalerweise blau und mit Maßstab. Damit lässt sich die Entwicklung besser beurteilen.

Immerhin ist ein "Doitsu", der bei einigen Koi eingekreuzt wurde.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Also ich finde ihn hübsch ... mal was anderes ... 
Wieviel Kg hat er?

Mandy


----------



## maga_graz (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

2,5kg bringt er auf die Waage (da drauf war er heut ja schon... wenn auch nicht ganz sanft: rauhe Sitten im Fischereigewerbe). 

Bisher waren ja nur __ Schuppenkarpfen im Teich ... zur Ergänzung nun auch ein Spiegler. 

Apropos Wanne: ein Seerosenkorb tuts nicht? Dann ists wohl mit ner Pfanne auch nix


----------



## Joerg (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Martin, eine blaue Messwanne muss her. 

Heute kam ein kleines Update von meinem Neuzugang.
Ist zwischenzeitlich 56cm und erfreut sich bester Gesundheit.


----------



## Moonlight (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ha ha, den Koi kenne ich ... eben erst in der Verkaufsanzeige gesehen 
Schönes Fischchen ... viel Spaß mit dem ...


----------



## ScuLLi (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Woow, nen schönen Goshiki haste da !!!

Ich habe vorgestern doch noch ein neuzugang für meinen TEICH geholt

ein Handpicked Doitsu Kumonryu (schwarz is noch nicht durchgekommen)   
1jährig   ca 35cm 

was haltet ihr von ihm? ;-)


p.s. 
die anderen sind noch 4 für mein Babybecken ;-)


----------



## Rayman (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*



Joerg schrieb:


> Martin, eine blaue Messwanne muss her.
> 
> Heute kam ein kleines Update von meinem Neuzugang.
> Ist zwischenzeitlich 56cm und erfreut sich bester Gesundheit.



Klasse Koi, der gefällt mir sehr Gut
Glückwunsch


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Durfte mir meinen neuen Goshiki heute mal live ansehen. 
Es war nicht so weit und es ist ein toller Koiliebhaber.

Wegen der aktuellen Temperaturen will ich aber noch etwas mit dem umsetzen abwarten.
Hier mal zwei Bilder mit der Aldi Outdoorkamera.
Das 2. ist leider nicht so scharf, zeigt aber den "Body" gut.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*



Joerg schrieb:


> es ist ein toller Koiliebhaber.



Stimmt, aber bald wohnt er nicht mehr um die Ecke :__ nase ... wenn Du weißt was ich meine 

Mandy


----------



## Boxerfan (30. Apr. 2012)

*Zuwachs gekommen*

Hallo,
wollte Euch doch mal meinen Zuwachs vorstellen. Sollte nur einer sein, aber es reichte für 2.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs gekommen*

Wie groß sind die? Sehen mächtig dünn aus ...

Mandy


----------



## Boxerfan (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs gekommen*

Sind ca. 15 cm, wollen noch mal groß werden.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zuwachs gekommen*

Na okay, für 15cm geht der Körperbau gerade noch mal durch ... 

Ansonsten sind sie hübsch. Nicht das was ich mir zulegen würde, aber Potential ist ja da. Mal sehen wie sie sich entwickeln.

Viel Spaß mit den Kleinen ... 

Mandy


----------



## Ulli (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem die Wassertemperaturen jetzt einigermassen stabil sind, durften am Wochenende meine Neuzugänge von der IH in den Teich umziehen.

Ein Showa und ein Sanke, beide von Konishi. Und der Gelbe ist ein Koyo von Ippinya.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## willi1954 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Moin

diese 5 bereichern seit ca 3 Wochen unseren Teich. Leider ist die Bildqualität nicht top, aber ich denke, man kann sie doch erkennen. Grösse ca 15..18cm. Varietäten bis auf den Shusui nicht bekannt, aber egal, schön sind sie und das ist die Hauptsache.

LG Willi


----------



## wusi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo zusammen!

Die beiden sind bei mir neu dazu gekommen, sind beide so etwa 25 cm groß:



 

 

 

 

Keine Ahnung was für Varietäten das sind. Der zweite könnte eventuell ein Shusui ohne viel rot sein?? 

Schönen Sonntag noch, 
LG


----------



## wp-3d (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Markus,

mit Varietäten habe ich es auch nicht, aber der zweite wäre auch meine Wahl. 

Nur fehlt es den beiden auf den Gräten, lass ihnen in der nächsten Zeit eine Extraportion zukommen. 

.


----------



## wusi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Werd ich machen. Sind nur leider noch etwas scheu die zwei.
Aber das packen wir schon!


----------



## Joerg (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Am Samstag durfte ich den Goshiki vom Züchter Takigawa bei einem tollen Koikichi in der Nähe  abholen.
Gekauft wurde der Koi bei Koi Andreas. Er sollte in 2009 als Nissai so ca. 40cm gehabt haben. Die ersten beiden Bilder vom 08.08.2009.

Eine letzte Messung vor dem Eintüten ergab dann laut Photos ca. 65cm. Auch der Body scheint sich ganz ordentlich entwickelt zu haben.  

Schade, dass meine Tochter den Foto gerade nicht greifbar hatte, als ich ihn mit der Hand in den Teich gehoben habe.
Es ist mit Sicherheit ein Weibchen und die Männchen fingen schon mal an zu kuscheln.  

Montag war dann schon Schluss mit lustig. Die Bilder davon stelle ich noch ein.


----------



## CrimsonTide (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*



wusi schrieb:


>



Die 1. Varietät fällt unter Kikokuryu! Gibts als Beni K. mit rot, als Ki K. mit Gelb,...
Die 2. ist auch meiner Meinung nach ein Shusui ... deinem fehlt etwas an rot, aber er ist trotzdem sehr schön!


----------



## wusi (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Aaron!

Danke für die Bestimmung des Kikokuryu, das müsste er sein!
Und beim Shusui lebt die Hoffnung, dass das Rot vielleicht noch etwas zu nimmt, bzw. an manchen Stellen noch durchkommt. Soll ja glaube ich bei Shusui doch hin und wieder vor kommen.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Nein das ist kein Shusui ... das ist ein Mizuho Ogon. Die gibts in allen möglichen Farben ... ich hab auch einen im Teich 

 

Ich hoffe nur Deiner bekommt einen schöneren Körperbau ...

Mandy


----------



## CrimsonTide (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

aha ... wieder was gelernt ... habe selber eine mizuho ogon ... dachte, die gibts nur in gelb und orange


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Nööö, auch in weiß, hellblau, rot, Kupfer  etc. 

Wenn die größer sind sehen die aber beeindruckend im Teich aus ... Deiner sicher mehr, als meine Miss Piggi 

Mandy


----------



## wusi (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Also ist es ein Mizuho Ogon anstatt des Kikokuryu oder anstatt des Shusui? Weil beim Shusui war ich mir ja doch recht sicher. Aber lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.
Worin genau liegt dann eigentlich der Unterschied, also jeweils zum Mizuho?


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Es ist ein Mizuho statt eines Shusui ....
Ein Shusui hat keinen silber schimmernden Kopf, sondern entweder weißlich oder bläulich.
Überhaupt ist in einem Shusui nix was glänzt ... komplett frei von irgendwelchem Geglitzer.

Der Mizuho Ogon ist ein metallischer Koi ... sieht man an unseren beiden Koi bei der Rückenbeschuppung und am Kopf. Glitzert wie ein Weihnachtsbaum.

Besser erklären kann ich es nicht ... da habe ich glaube ich paar Wortfindungsschwierigkeiten 

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Moin

hab auch noch Nachwuchs in den Teich gesetzt. Der 1. sieht ja fast so aus wie deiner, Mandy, nur bissel schlanker xD, ist ein Deutsu Yamato sagte der Händler.

Die anderen 2 ein Kujako und ein Yamabuki. 

LG Willi


----------



## wusi (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

@mandy
Ok, aber dann würden doch trotzdem deiner und dieser von mir 


 

besser zusammenpassen, oder?

Bzw. hat doch dieser 


 
nichts glänzendes an sich. 
Oder seh ich da was gänzlich falsch?

Danke aber für deine Erklärungsversuche. Ich hoffe, ich komm da auch nochmal dahinter...


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Es ist ein Mizuho statt eines Shusui ....



So, jetzt muß ich mich mal selbst zitieren  ... irgendwie hab ich hier was verwechselt 
Sorry Leute ... ja der Shusui ist ein Shusui ... der andere ist der Mizuho Ogon ...
Da bin ich mit den Bildern irgendwie durcheinandergekommen 

Ein Kikokuryu ist es nicht, denn das ist laut Beschreibung ein Koi der Kawarimono-Gruppe und sieht aus wie ein Kumonryu nur metallisch.

http://www.koi-hobby.ch/kawarimono.0.html

Zu dem Doitsu Yamato ... fällt mir nichts ein , außer dass er zur Gruppe der Hikari-Moyomono-Gruppe gehört.

http://www.koi-hobby.ch/hikari-moyomono.0.html

So, und jetzt sollte ich aufhören ... ich werd schon langsam wirr im Kopf  ... bevor ich hier noch was Falsches raushaue 

Mandy


----------



## wusi (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ah, sehr gut. Ich denke, jetzt haben wir uns gefunden.
Jetzt müssen die beiden nur noch etwas an Volumen, bzw. der Shusui vllt. ein wenig Rot zulegen.
Danke für die Hilfe!!


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ja Markus,

was lange währt, währt gut ... 
Ein Rotansatz ist an den Brustflossen ja schon zu sehen ... vielleicht wird es ja noch mehr.

Hab auch schon bischen den Knoten im Kopf entwirrt 

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

kann meiner ja etwas Rot abgeben 

LG Willi


----------



## maga_graz (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Und nach dem Spiegelkarpfen noch weiterer Zuzug bei mir ... fast schon in einer blauen Messwanne.

Gruppenbild:
 

Und im Detail:
   
   

Sind allesamt echte Steirer... hat so was nen Namen?
Obwohl, Nr.2 heißt schon "Trottelchen"... zu blöd, um aus der Wanne in den Teich zu schwimmen.


----------



## robsig12 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*



Joerg schrieb:


> Willi,
> von wo auch immer die Kois abstammen, es sind Koi oder einfach Karpfen mit Farbmutationen.
> 
> Wo bleiben die Bilder, es dürfen auch deutsche (doitsu) dabei sein.




Hi Jörg,

die Mehrzahl von Koi --> ist Koi! 

Hier mal mein Erster der heuer eingezogen ist.


----------



## Joerg (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Robert,
der Duden sollte den aktuellen Stand der Mehrzahl von Koi vorgeben. 

Hi Utsuri suche ich auch noch, aber nicht so schnell. Er hat eine tolle Färbung.
Kann es sein, dass das Bild etwas verzerrt ist oder hat der so einen guten Body?

Was hältst du von meinem neuen [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/53/]Goshiki[/URL]?


----------



## Moonlight (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Nee Jörg,

das Bild ist nicht verzerrt.

Ich finde Roberts Auswahl supi und bin schon tierisch gespannt, wie er sich entwickelt 

Mandy


----------



## robsig12 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Robert, kann es sein, dass das Bild etwas verzerrt ist oder hat der so einen guten Body?


Hi Jörg, 
das Bild ist völlig unbearbeitet entstanden, bevor ich den Kleinen in den Teich gesetzt habe.
Ich finde es albern, wenn man Fotos von Fischen schönt, und dann in Foren oder sogar gewerblichen Verkaufsseiten einstellt. Wem will man was vormachen? 

Dein Neuzugang ist ja mal ein richtiger Brummer. Hoffe er dunkelt ein wenig nach. Gut dass Du dir eine grosse Messwanne gekauft hast.


----------



## robsig12 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Nee Jörg,
> 
> das Bild ist nicht verzerrt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mandy,

ich auch, aber ich erwarte von einem Pearl Ginrin nicht zu viel Wachstum. Mir ist nur wichtig, dass er die Farben behält, einigerm. den Body, und wenn er 55-60 cm wird, wäre es eine tolle Sache, und ich glücklich.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hey Robert,

mir gings auch nicht um die Größe ... die Farbe, expliziet das Schwarz ... hatte ich ja gestern schon erwähnt 

Mandy


----------



## wusi (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

@Martin:

Wo genau hast du sie gekauft? Meine zwei sind aus Waldschach, also auch waschechte Steirer!


----------



## maga_graz (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Markus,
dann sinds wohl Geschwister ...


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Hi Jörg, das Bild ist völlig unbearbeitet entstanden, bevor ich den Kleinen in den Teich gesetzt habe.
> Ich finde es albern, wenn man Fotos von Fischen schönt, und dann in Foren oder sogar gewerblichen Verkaufsseiten einstellt. Wem will man was vormachen?
> 
> Dein Neuzugang ist ja mal ein richtiger Brummer. Hoffe er dunkelt ein wenig nach. Gut dass Du dir eine grosse Messwanne gekauft hast.


Robert,
du sollst ja keine Bilder manipulieren. Mir war es beim verkleinern einmal aus versehen passiert.
Auf dem normalen PC sieht er auch viel stimmiger aus. 

Meine Dame würdest du nun kaum wiedererkennen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich ein Koi innerhalb eines Tages so verändern kann.
Sie war ja richtig mollig, am Montag hat sie dann alles abgelassen. Nun ist sie schön schlank.


----------



## Patrick K (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Gemeinde
heute war es soweit ,ich habe meine neuen Teichbewohner abgeholt.
Nachdem ich warten mußte, bis ein paar Leute aus Wien 12-15 Kartons, mit 50-60 cm Koi verladen hatten,dann  ging es los.
Koi aussuchen und fangen , das Ergebnis sieht man hier , fünf Tosai ....

(Ich hab mal ein Stück Styrodur mit 5cm Masseinheiten  unter die Wanne gelegt zur Grössen einordnung) 
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Mir gefallen sie SUPER GUT , was meint ihr zu den Koi ???

Gruss aus Meckenheim Patrick


----------



## Zacky (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

... da hast du dir aber schöne Exemplare ausgesucht ...  ... wirklich sehr schöne Koi ... meine Regierung hat mir noch keine Freigabe erteilt ...


----------



## Patrick K (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

@ Zacky
das kommt noch rhrhrh

Glaub mir, das war gar nicht so leicht mit dem aussuchen, ich war fast 1,1/2 Stunden vor den Becken gestanden und eine Koi schöner als der andere.
Auf den letzten drei Bilder, ist ein Jumbo Tosai (Showa) mit fast 30 cm

Gruss Patrick


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Die Arten gefallen mir auch gut, 

möchte unbedingt 2 schöne utsurimono oder shiro utsuri im Teich haben die dann aussehen wie 2 Kühe 



Patrick, hast du auch noch Bilder wo sie im Teich schwimmen? 
weil die Farben kommen doch noch besser so nach 2 Tagen..


----------



## Patrick K (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Simon
Ich habe zwar noch keine Koi mit Euter gesehen aber gezüchtet wird ja was Kunden verlangen.
Also nicht aufgeben .....:beten
Bilder im Teich, habe ich noch nicht, mal sehen wenn morgen passendes Wetter ist ,werde ich versuchen das Beste aus meiner ollen Kamera zu holen.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Schöne koi mit potential. . . ich wünsche dir viel freude mit denen


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Patrick,
da hast du dir ein paar schöne Exemplare ausgesucht. 
Mögen sie sich so entwickeln, wie du es dir gedacht hast.


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Patrick du Scherzkeks,

habe mal ein Video bei youtube von einem Teich gesehen,
und das sah quasi so aus wie die da im Wasser standen 

ist ja nur wegen dem schwarz/weiß so ähnlich  nix mit Euter


----------



## Patrick K (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ja nee, iss klar,
aber das wäre es doch ...
Ungefähr so.:Beim Frühstück, Schatz die Milch ist leer ,ich geh schnell an den Teich
Die hatten eine Art, die habe ich noch nie gesehen, ging in die richtung ,Ochiba shigure aber mit großen Schuppen  über dem ganzen Körper,sah irgend wie Hammer aus.
Leider ist mein Teich jetzt voll sonst wäre er mit in die Tüte gekommen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ochiba shigure mäßig aber zweifarbig?


wieviele haste denn jetzt drin?


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ochiba shigure und um die grossen, ungleichmässigen Schuppen die Typische schwarze Umrandung, echt Hammer .

Wenn ich mir das so überlege ,ärgert es schon ein wenig.:evil

Ich fülle morgen mal 10 Eimer Wasser in den Teich, dann hole ich mir nächste Woche so ein Teil 
Im Moment schwimmen 3 x 50-60 er, 6 x 30 er, 4x 15-20er und die 5 Neuen auf 20m³ und 2100l Filter 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

ja hol mal  

sieht bestimmt sehr schön aus!!


----------



## Joerg (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Patrick,
in deinen Teich könntest du schon 10 ordentliche 60+ reinpacken.
Die fressen dann aber schon was weg und der Filter kommt mal in Stimmung.


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

@ Jörg

Das man fürs Futtern, eine Menge Geld ausgeben muß, bin ich als Vorderpfälzer gewönnt.

Ich muss mich, wohl oder übel, daran gewöhnen müssen, auch mal einige Koi wieder abzugeben.

10x 60er ist ja schon ganz gut aber im moment schwimmen ja 18 Koi (wenn auch 9 kleine) im Becken und die wachsen ja, wie gut gefüttert.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo in die Runde


So war noch mal, bei dem bescheiden Wetter ,ein Schritt vor die Tür...
So sehen meine "Alten" und "Neuen" im Teich aus.


Showa
 
Doitsu Hariwake
 
Showa , Shiro Utsuri
 
Gin Rin Showa, Showa, Shiro Utsuri, Doitsu Hariwake
 
Meine Dicke ist auch mal drauf? Doitsu Orange Utsuri?
 
Doitsu Showa ,Shiro Utsuri, Showa,zwei Kohaku 55und 60cm und ein Aka Matsuba Tosai
 
Showa, Shiro Utsuri, Doitsu Hariwake und ein?Beni Kikokurio?
 
Showa und Shiro Utsuri 
 

wie man sieht regnet es bei uns mal wieder...so ein Kac.-Wetter, zum Glück brauch ich ja nur durch die Scheibe schauen

Gruss aus Meckenheim Patrick


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

der Showa und Shiro sind richtig schöne Bilderbuchfische  

die Farben sehen ja noch besser aus als auf den Bildern in der Wanne..!


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*



> der Showa und Shiro sind richtig schöne Bilderbuchfische



du hättest mal die Shiro sehen sollen, die im Becken mit der Aufschrift schon Verkauft waren...

Aber ich muß sagen, mir gefallen die beide auch Super Gut " Stechen voll raus im Teich"

Der Doisu Sanke und der Doitsu Showa waren fast , bzw. gar nicht zu fotografieren.

Danke, für die doch positiven Antworten Patrick


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Das glaube ich dir aber bestimmt mit Preisen von 450€+

willste sagen was du für die beiden hingelegt hast?


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Das glaubst du mir eh nicht

Der Showa war praktisch eine Art Blind kauf bezahlt und wer als erstes da ist, darf als erstes raussuchen und die restlichen vier aus dem Verkaufsbecken
du bekommst gleich eine Pn
Gruss Patrick


----------



## MadDog (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ich möchte auch mal meine Neuzugänge 2012 vorstellen.

Die genaue Varität weiß ich nicht, aber mir gefallen diese Kois sehr gut. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja sagen, welche Varität es sein könnte.

und Los geht's.
Bild 1 -  Kohaku ??
Bild 2 - 
Bild 3 - Tancho ??
Bild 4 - Hi-Utsuri ??
Bild 5 - Sanke ??
Bild 6 - 
Bild 7 - 

Ich hoffe Euch gefallen meine Neugänge genau so gut wie mir.


Gruß aus Dortmund


Frank


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

1. Sanke
2. keine Ahnung
3. eher ein Tancho Sanke
4. Hi Utsuri
5. Sanke oder Showa, schwer zu sagen (sehr schön, da kommt noch ordentlich Schwarz durch)
6. evtl Bekko
7. evtl ein Goromo, die zeit wird es bringen

Koi 5 hätte ich auch genommen 

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Frank
2. Könnte ein Kikokuryu sein
5. eher Sanke
ansonst wie Moonlight
mal sehen was die Zeit bringt
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Sandra1976 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Patrick,
so jetzt hab ich deine neuen auch gesehen. Sehr schön 

Viele Grüße aus dem Nachbarort
Sandra


----------



## robsig12 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

hier dann der letzte für dieses Jahr.

Ein Showa vom Züchter Isa. Müsste gerade um die 11 Monate sein, und hatte heute beim Einsetzen 27 cm.

Mal sehen, wie sich das Kerlchen entwickelt.


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

 Bilderbuch Showa :beten


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

@ Robert
TOP
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Servus Robert,
ein Isa Showa mit der Größe ist schon sehr interessant. 
Suche ja auch noch einen Showa, der sich mal gut entwickeln könnte.

Wo hast du den denn ergattert?


----------



## robsig12 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Bayerwald Koi Liebl, mein Händler.

Jörg, wenn Du wirklich mit dem Gedanken spielst, würde ich da bald mal vorbei schauen.
Er hat noch ca. 25 Stück davon. Die Größe und die Qualität an Tosai von Isa wird es zu dem Preis so schnell nicht mehr in Deutschland geben. 

PS: das habe ich von gut unterichteten Spatzen auf dem Dach gehört.


----------



## Björn25 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hier ein Neuzugang aus unserem Teich in 2012.
Hi Utsuri, Nisai, männlich, 50 cm


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

wunderschön!!!  der steht auch auf meiner liste,
Wieviel hat er gekostet? (PN)
Schätze mal 250 mindestens


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi,

so, auch bei der __ Knoblauchkröte hausen nun doch auch ein paar Wasserschweine im Teich:beten.  Am 08.06. sind 7 je 15-16cm große Asagi in meinen Teich eingezogen

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Frank,
das hätte ich so nicht erwartet. 
Der Asagi soll wohl eine der Ausgangsvarietäten sein und hat noch viel Karpfen in sich.

Ein Grund mehr mir deinen tollen Teich anzusehen. 
Ich hätte da noch ein paar aktuell 1cm große, die sich in deinem "Mud Pond" auswachsen können.
Die WS können auch ganz lieb sein. Keiner von meinen wohlerzogenen hat sich an Pflanzen vergriffen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Jörg,

deswegen hab ich mir Asagi besorgt. Hab mir gedacht diese alte Form ist net so verweichlicht. Wollte auch net noch mehr weitere bunte Fische wie die Goldschleien, Goldrotfedern und Goldelritzen, sondern eher was dezenter gefärbtes (falls mal wieder einer zum reihern vorbeikommt 

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Frank,
die naturnahe Urform muss nicht zwangsläufig mit verweichlicht zu tun haben.
Das ist eine von meinen Lieblingsvarietäten. 
Shiro sind aber schon etwas anfälliger, so weiß sollte man sich nicht in die Sonne begeben. 
Sie wachsen recht unterschiedlich, das kann ich bei meinen Nachzuchten gerade wieder beobachten.
Manche entwickeln sich zu echten Fressmaschinen (10%), die werden dann auch sehr zutraulich.
Das macht den Reitz von Koi aus, die wollen immer nur das eine.


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde

So,  jetzt schwimmen sie 2 Wochen in der Pfütze und mir gefallen sie noch besser als zuvor

Viele doch nicht alle ( die 30 cm, sind zum Größenvergleich )

 


Da warten sie auf Futter

 


Der Showa und der Doits Showa im direkten Vergleich mit meiner Dicken

 


Wieder einige vom bunten Haufen

 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo.

Ich habe mir nun doch drei kleine Zugänge erlaubt...:freu

 
Kujaku (Tosai)

 
Goromo (Tosai)

 
Kujaku & Ochiba Shigure (Tosai)

 
Gormo & Kujaku


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Zacky,
der Ochiba sieht vielversprechend aus.
Viel Spass beim großziehen.


----------



## Zacky (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Danke Jörg. Das ist einer von 3 Tosai-Ochiba gewesen. Das war auch der größte und dickste...da habe ich viel Hoffnung drin. Auch die Farbe ist bereits recht kräftig. Der Händler war auch der Meinung, dass dieser die beste Wahl war... :__ nase - naja, klar der will aber auch verkaufen... 

Na mal schauen...hoffen wir mal das Beste, dass sie sich alle schön entwickeln... :beten


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Zacky

Dann hat es ja doch noch geklappt  

Schöne Fuschies, wie gross sind sie denn ?

Gruss aus de Palz Patrick


----------



## Zacky (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

...jupp... hat aber auch einiges an Überredungskunst und Zugeständnisse gekostet...nix dramatisches, aber immer wieder lustig...

sooo groß sind sie nun nicht, sind ja - wie gesagt - Tosai, und etwa 15-18 cm...aber wie ich finde recht kräftig

ps: ein schöner Sanke (35 cm / 2-jährig) schwimmt noch bei ihm... da habe ich meine Fühler schon für den Spätsommerverkauf ausgestreckt...die Chefin weiß auch schon Bescheid...Rabatt gibt's wohlm auch noch


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*



> sooo groß sind sie nun nicht, sind ja - wie gesagt - Tosai, und etwa 15-18 cm...aber wie ich finde recht kräftig



Noch nicht ,15-18cm  ist doch auch schon was , Figur mäsig sind die Top

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

15-18 ist schon recht ordentlich, wenn die mal Platz haben und ordentlich was zu futtern bekommen.
Die Kujaku sind meist etwas fülliger, wachsen aber oft nicht so richtig gut.
Meiner ist eher in die Breite gegangen, bevor er in einen anderen Teich übergesiedelt ist.

Einen 2 jährigen Sanke in der Größe würde ich nicht mehr kaufen,
sollte schon etwas mehr zugelegt haben.

Du hast doch nun ordentlich Platz für ein paar "Brummer".
Die strahlen schon etwas mehr Ruhe aus als die Tosai.


----------



## francis89 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hier mal meine Babykoi, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen um welche Variation es sich handelt ? 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35869/page-3


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo, 

Wo hast du die denn gekauft? 

Stand an den Becken nicht dran was drin ist? 

sehen alle ziemlich metallisch aus,

bis auf den einen mit rot am Kopf und schwarzen stippen,

also der sieht noch im besten Falle nach einem Tancho Sanke aus. 

Und die anderen ähneln Matsuba's der eine auch in Doitsu Variante 

aber Fotos aus der Nähe wären ganz gut ! 

sind alles nur gut gemeinte Vermutungen, bis man weiß wo die gekauft wurden


----------



## francis89 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Die Koi stammen bis auf die beiden Großen (die sind von einem Bekannten Nachzucht vom letztem JAhr)
ausm MegaZoo die sind schon etwas gewachsen gekauft wurden sie mit ca 8-12cm Stück kam 30€ es sind Japan Koi von diesem Frühjahr, (züchter stand auch dran kann mich aber nicht mehr so dran erinnern  ist mir ja auch gar nicht so wichtig mir haben sie halt gefallen und für mich ist es egal ob sie teuer oder nicht sind.
der Weiße ist nen tancho sanke, das war der einzige den es gab , den hat meine Frau ausgesucht ! 
Für bessere Bilder müsste ich sie fangen und das will ich noch nicht machen, weil sie langsam zutraulich werden .
die kleinsten sind butterfly koi ein komplett gelber und nen orange schwarz weißer.


----------



## maga_graz (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Drei 20cm Fischchen sind heuer noch dazugekommen. Hab vergessen, nach den Varietätennamen zu fragen. Kann mir hier wer weiterhelfen? (den rot-weißen kann ich selbst benennen )


----------



## francis89 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Bild 2 Der graue in der Mitte ist glaube ich ein  Ochiba Shigure.
Oder liege ich falsch ?


----------



## Zacky (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

...der Dunkle ist ein Ochiba...der rot-weiße ist ein Kohaku...der letzte gelbe - vermutlich Hariwake oder so


----------



## maga_graz (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Danke!


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Na der Gelbe sieht aus als ob er dunkle Streifen bekommt. Könnte dann ein Gin Rin Ki Utsuri sein.
Sehr selten habe ich mir sagen lassen.

Den rest haste ja schon, Ochiba Shigure und Kohaku.

Mandy


----------



## maga_graz (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Dunkle Stellen ja, aber ob die schwarz werden? Reicht denn auch auch "grau", um einen Utsuri zu haben?

Gin Rin ist aber nicht, sonst hätt ich ihn auch nicht ausgesucht (gefällt mir nicht). Metallisch glänzend ist er schon, aber der Funkeleffekt ist nicht dabei...


----------



## Joerg (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Martin,
es ist ein gelber mit schwarzen Flecken.
Der wird sich in deinem rießigen Teich sicher wohlfühlen.


----------



## maga_graz (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Jörg... noch nicht, das ist die Venus der Goldfische....


----------



## Zacky (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

 ...er hat ihn...

...da stand ich heute morgen nach dem Rasen mähen mit meiner Frau am Teich und diskutierte mit ihr über die noch erwünschte Varietäten- & Farbenvielfalt bei den Kois...und  ...was ist denn das für einer, der sieht ja fast so aus, wie der Reservierte... ...da war er schon da, hatte sie ihn heute morgen heimlich, still und leise abgeholt und schon eingesetzt... . kam aber auch gleich die Info von der Seite - ist aber auch dein Gebiúrtstagsgeschenk...(dabei ist das noch sooooo lange hin, hat sie bis dahin bestimmt vergessen!?)

leider kann ich euch nur das gescannte Foto vom Händler zeigen, das Schwarz an den Flanken sieht man nicht so gut, aber es ist sehr schön verteilt und klar abgegrenzt...er hatte auch keine 35 cm, sondern liegt bei 47 cm - ich und Größen schätzen  "Doits Sanke, Züchter SHINODA"


----------



## Joerg (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Zacky,
das hast du ja gut eingefädelt.
Ein Doits Sanke vom Züchter SHINODA klingt gut, die Größe passt ja auch.
Du hast genügend Platz, damit der gut wachsen kann.

Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ein schönes Fischli ... ich wünsche Dir viel Freude.

Aber warum gleich in den Teich ... keine Quarantäne  ??

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Mandy, nicht sooo pessimistisch, kann auch mal gutgehen !!! :beten1


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ja sorry ... aber ohne Quarantäne sollte kein Fisch einfach in den teich. Nicht mehr in den heutigen Zeiten ...
Dafür wären mir mein Altbestand zu Schade ...

Mandy

PS: sicher kann es gut gehen ... aber was wenn nicht ?!


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo liebes Mondlicht ! ,
Du solltest ihm ja nur nicht sofort Angst machen .


----------



## Sternenstaub (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo ihr Koikenner ich hätte da auch ein paar von denen ich nicht mehr weiß als dass es Koi sind aber vieleicht könnt ihr mir sagen welche Varietät es sind.Die Kleinen sind dieses Jahr dazu gekommen und der Große ist vom letzten Jahr.

lG Angelika


----------



## Zacky (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

der im Fass oder so - sollte ein Asagi sein

tja, und der Rest ist schlecht zu erkennen,,,sry


----------



## roholz (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Zusammen,

war vor zwei Wochen beim "Tag der offenen Tür" meines Händlers. "Leider" konnte ich nicht wiederstehen, und ein "paar" Fischies haben sind komischerweise in mein Auto "verlaufen".

Aber schaut selbst.

Auf Bild vier ist die "Wundertüte" die sich mein Sohn ausgesucht hat. Kann mir jemand sagen, was das mal werden soll? (Ich weiß, ein großer Koi.)


----------



## Sternenstaub (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

so hier noch ein Bild von meinem Großen ich hoffe man kann mehr erkennen


----------



## Störamigo (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Moin
Hm ich schätz mal das der Große ein Hikari Utsuri sein wird.
Der ist doch Schwarz/Orange oder ?

MfG
Olaf


----------



## Sternenstaub (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

hallo Olaf
,
ja ist er im Schwanz hat er zwei schwarze Längsstreifen

lG Angelika


----------



## pastamaker (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Moin zusammen,
seit 2 Wochen schwimmt bei uns im Teich ein kleiner Koi. Er wurde beim Megazoo (ich weiß, kein richtiger Koi-Händler) als Japan-Koi aus der Zucht von Yamazaki erworben. Ist es _der_ Yamazaki oder ist das der japanische Name für Müller Meier Schulze? Naja, so wichtig ist das nicht. Übrigens ist mein Nachname auch ein Sammelbegriff (falls sich ein Müller Meier Schulze auf die Füsse getreten fühlt ;o).
Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Kann jemand durch die Fotos erkennen, um was für einen Koi es sich handelt? Er ist von der Grundfarbe her Silber, hat auf der oberen Hälfte eine grau-schwarze Schattierung, am Kopf ein paar schwarze Flecken (und eine coole Brille!) sowie auf der rechten Seite rote Flecken - links fast keine. 
Vielleicht macht das "Bilderangucken" mehr Sinn, als meiner Beschreibung zu folgen. Da er noch ziemlich "schüchtern" ist, habe ich ihn fürs Foto nicht rausgeholt. Ich habe einfach eine Kamera in den Teich gestellt und einen Film aufgenommen. Die Screenshots hänge ich dieser Nachricht mal an - hoffe, es klappt. Vielen Dank für ein paar Infos.

Beste Grüße,

Ulf


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hey Ulf, 

Sieht für mich stark nach einem kleinen Kujaku aus... 

:smoki


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

...im besten Fall...


----------



## willi1954 (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

denke, eher ein Doitsu Yellow Hariwake  , oder?

sieht dem hier jedenfalls sehr änlich


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Neenee 

wenn er von einem Koi Händler gekauft worden wäre könnte es im
Besten fall ein Kujaku sein...

Hariwake sind doch eher die mit gelben Flecken


----------



## willi1954 (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Zitat:

Doitsu Hariwake
Doitsu, metallic white with red, orange, or yellow markings. 

Doitsu ist er ja unbestritten, mein Kujaku dagegen sieht völlig anders aus.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Joerg (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Es sieht so aus als ob noch schwarz durchkommen wird.
Lasst ihn doch erst mal etwas wachsen, im nächsten Jahr sollte man schon mehr sagen können.


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

von mir aus auch hariwake, Hauptsache aus Japan und gesund 

alles für den Teich, alles für den Koi,

unser Leben für den Koi

Koi Koi Koi 

*hust*


----------



## pastamaker (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung! Wir schauen mal, was aus ihm wird.
Wie Simon schon sagt: Hauptsache Japan und gesund 

Beste Grüße,

Ulf


----------



## Joerg (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ulf,
gesund und gut fressen ist ja das wichtigste,
was nun das Produktionsland angeht kann man auch aus Japan billige Massenware kaufen oder aus anderen Ländern gute Koi.
Mein erster Platin Ogon aus Israel erfreut sich bester Gesundheit und ist schon über 60cm groß.
Einige Orginal Japan Koi werde ich bald abgeben, da sie sich nicht wie erhofft entwickelt haben.


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo an euch alle,
bei mir ist ein Doitsu Karashi eingezogen.
Der kleine ist ca 15cm groß.
Sorry für die relativ schlechten Bilder, das Kerlchen wollte einfach nicht stillhalten.


----------



## robsig12 (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Ralph,

ist der gleich in den Außenteich gezogen?

Mir wäre das nun fast schon zu spät, so einen kleinen Koi einzusetzen.

Mir persönlich gefallen auch die doitsu Karashi besser, wie die beschuppte Art.


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Robert,

nein sofort eingezogen ist er nicht.
Ich hab ihn erst 1 Tag langsam ans Teichwasser gewöhnt.

Ich denke mal das er groß genung ist und bis zum Winter noch ein wenig zulegt.

Wenn ich mir so anschaue wie die anderen gewachsen sind

Wegen Krankheiten mache ich mir eigentlich auch keine Sorgen, sind alle vom gleichen Händler und der hat mein vollstes Vertauen

Ich finde, die Doitsu(allgemein) haben - wenn sie durchs Sonnenlicht schwimmen - ihren ganz eigenen Reiz.


----------



## robsig12 (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Ralph,

nicht wegen der Krankheiten, ich dachte eigentlich an die kurze Eingewöhnungsphase bis zum Winter.

Aber wird schon durchkommen.


----------



## Joerg (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Ralph,
Glückwunsch zu neuen.
Fütter ihn ordentlich, damit er was auf die Rippen bekommt.
Von August sollte er normalerweise schon noch genug Zeit haben.
Ein Riese wird es wohl nicht werden.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Servus Jörg,


> Fütter ihn ordentlich, damit er was auf die Rippen bekommt.


Meine Angetraute hat den Tierchen gestern mal etwas Mais und gekochten __ Reis angeboten.
War der reine Wahnsinn, es sah aus als ob die Jahrelang nichts bekommen hätten, scheint die fahren da voll drauf ab.


----------



## Joerg (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ralph,
zu viel Kohlehydrate machen dick, Protein und Fett sollten besser sein um auch auf den Rippen zuzulegen und nicht nur am Bauch.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ist doch nur ab und zu als Leckerli


----------



## francis89 (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

So heut mal nen bissel den Teich gereinigt und mal besser Fotos von meinen Fischis gemacht, die sich haben leicht fangen lassen  sind alles Japan Koi bis auf der Große schwarz/goldene der ist Deutsche Nachzucht ausm Teich der hat jetzt schon 40 cm 
die anderen sind auch schon schön gewachsen so klein gekauft wie den kleinen Gelben Butterfly  
auf dem letzten Foto ! und das in den letzten vier Monaten.

Welche zuchtform habe ich ?


----------



## francis89 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Keiner ???


----------



## Zacky (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

der auf dem 1.Bild - könnte ein Doitsu Tancho Sanke sein...das 2. Bild - Gin Matsuba? - Bild 3. - geht in Richtung Yellow Hariwake, allerdings hat er schwarze Stellen? - Bild 4 - kann ich nicht genau sehen

wie beim Lotto - alle Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## Moonlight (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Der erste könnte ein Heisei-Nishiki (Weißer Grund, rote und schwarze Zeichnung) sein. Ein Sanke ist das sicher nicht. Die Haut ist glänzend wie bei einem Hikarimoyomono.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hikarimoyomono

Aber der ist sehr schön ... und interessant 

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi,

ich muß die Tage mal schaun ob ich mal einen von meinen "Asagi" auf die __ Senke krieg um einen zu knipsen. Da wird hier jemand von den Fachleuten wohl eher sagen können was es ist. 
Mittlerweile sind 6 rund 25cm lang geworden und verlieren langsam die orange Seitenfarbe - nur der 7. der nicht wachsen will ist da noch orange - die anderen haben zwar noch die blauen Schuppen auf Rücken, sind auf dem Kopf, den Körperseiten und den Brustflossen eher weiß geworden

MfG Frank


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hey Frank, 

fütterst du ? bzw. was fütterst du? 

das orange/rot könnte durch bestimmtes Futter wieder kommen!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Simon,

gefüttert wird auch. 
Die fressen beim normalen Teichfutter für die Goldelritzen, Schleien und Goldrotfedern mit, bekamen bis vor ein paar Tagen noch Koi-(Farb)Futter von Sera und bekommen Frostfutter aus eigener Herstellung (u.a mit ganzen geschredderten Garnelen, Gammariden und Paprika edelsüß) - also Krebspanzer fressen sie genug mit, die enthalten ja farbstärkende Stoffe

MfG Frank


----------



## zAiMoN (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

das geht natürlich auch, aber ob du das gewünschte rot/orange damit wieder bekommst musst du mit eigenen Erfahrungen belegen, aber wenn du extra Futter zur Farbverstärkung/Farbbrillianz kaufst bekommen die wieder ihre rote Zeichnung.. Naja ok hängt natürlich von der Blutlinie ab, aber hatte früher die Erfahrung das anders herum zu erreichen  also wo das rot/orange fehlte kam es durch das farbfutter :smoki

war auch bei Asagi und Shusui.. Die damals ersten Koi ..
zum Saisonende geholt, also waren die der Rest vom Fest.. Also keine großen ansprüche gestellt an die beiden..

Aber bei dir ist es ja scheinbar zurück gegangen :-D


----------



## Joerg (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Frank,
das mit dem verlieren der Farben kann schon vorkommen.
Gutes Futter kann das hinauszögern oder die vorhandenen Anlagen verstärken.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass du das notwendige Wissen hast sie optimal zu versorgen.

Wer denkt nur mit einem Farbfutter aus einem normalen Koi einen Champion zu machen,
sollte es mal viel Knoblauch essen probieren, damit einem die Haare nicht ausfallen.

@Simon, auch wenn einige Händler das bei den teuren bunten Tüten erzählen, bleibt die langfristige Wirkung meist hinter den Erwartungen.

Einige Farbausprägungen hängen vom Wasser (z.B. der KH) ab, da entwickelt sich ein Koi teilweise ganz anders.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Simon,

weiß ja net was da für Zuchtlinien zusammengekommen sind. Sind zwar auch Japankoi gewesen, aber bei 8€ für nen 15cm Exemplar wirds eher überzählige Masse sein. In anderen Becken gabs auch "Asagi", die ca. 30cm waren. Die waren seitlich auch nur noch schwach orange
Hier bei den Koi in Lexika ist der eine Asagi auf dem Foto ja wohl auch nur noch blau am Rücken und ansonsten eher weiß - da steht ja das es auch White Asagi gibt - Hab zwar noch kein Foto von dieser Form gefunden, aber das hört sich doch so an als ob die eher blau-weiß seien als blau-orange

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Ein White Asagi ist komplett weiß und rot. Der hat kein blau.
Schau mal ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W36oFdHqTU

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hey Jörg,

Bin ja kein blutiger Anfänger, 

mir ist das schon klar das nur durch spezielles Futter aus einem Koi kein Champion werden kann...

und dass die Wasserparameter eine große Rolle spielen ist mir auch bewusst,

Und Händler erzählen mir das auch nicht mit den bunten Tüten 

was fütterst du denn also ne Marke mein ich..
Oder baust du auch selbst an bzw. hast deinen eigenen Mix wie Frank?   

also außer den Wasserflöhen oder wie die kleinen Wesen heißen für die Aufzucht ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Mandy,

die sehn ja aus wie ein verschimmelter __ Goldfisch, da gefallen mir meine wenn sie so bleiben sollten wie sie jetzt sind sind, blaue Schuppen auf dem Rücken, hellblauer Kopfbereich weiße Seiten aber wesentlich besser

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hey Simon,
ist doch klar und ich wollte ja auch nichts abwertendes schreiben. 

Farbverstärkendes Futter kann natürlich die vorhandenen Anlagen besser zur Geltung bringen.
Wird ja auch von den Profies geziehlt vor Ausstellungen eingesetzt.

Es ging mir nur darum, dass keiner auf die Idee kommt man kauft günstige Koi und das Farbfutter, dann werden die schon toll.
Genetisch bedingte Defizite lassen sich nicht mit Futter kompensieren.
Das richtige ist aber schon wichtig für die positive Entwicklung der Anlagen.

Mein Asagi Projekt entwickelt sich mittelmäßig, Farbe bisher toll, das Wachstum eher mäßig.
Shiro haben bei meinem weichen Wasser keine vernünftige Grundlage.

Das Thema Futter und Entwicklung von Koi sollten wir wohl besser abtrennen.


----------



## Joerg (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Frank,
mach doch mal ein Bild von denen.
Sind die denn über den gesamten Rücken gleichmäßig blau beschuppt?


----------



## zAiMoN (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Jo Jörg, 

Dachte das wäre hier in dem Bereich eh den meisten klar 

Also haben wir uns ja richtig verstanden


----------



## Moonlight (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hey frank, ich finde diese white asagis klasse. aber das ist wie so vieles gott sei dank geschmackssache. hab heute das erste mal auch was von blauen chagois gehört. ich finde solche seltenen koi klasse. hat nicht jeder


----------



## zAiMoN (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

so hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen neuen Keus, ich meinte Koi...

Die ersten 3 sind von einem Händler aus Donop/Blomberg, 

als ich meine Tour zu den 5-6 Händlern in der Umgebung gemacht hatte, sah ich bei ihm ein paar schöne Ochiba´s 

da dieses Jahr die Saison eh zu ende ist und man nur den Rest vom Fest bekommt habe ich erstmal keine großen auffälligen Farbschläge eingeplant.. 

Von Daher ging es um die drei: Ochiba Shigure, Chagoi und Soragoi

da ich aber eher auf die ersten beiden mehr gebe als auf 
"nur einen grauen Fisch mit Netzmuster" fiel der Soragoi erstmal raus..:?

Ok Ochiba ist klar eher mittelbraun also nicht zu hell und nicht zu dunkel also nussbraun..:smoki

die Farbe sieht im Teich nach ein paar Tagen ja eh noch besser aus als im Verkaufsbecken oder in der Bowl..

Ochiba ausgewählt, nen Showa hatte er mir auch noch angeboten weil da noch 2 mit drin waren,
aber der eine hatte mir schon zuviel schwarz der andere zu wenig oder das muster bzw. die Farbe zu wenig richtiges Rot eher "Aka Showa" das gefiel mir nicht..

Dann ab ins Koihaus.. da ist ein großes Becken und 3 o. 4 kleine mit Tosai..

da er sonst nur einen 50cm+ Choclate Chagoi da hatte, reichte mir auch ein Tosai, da die ja eh schnell wachsen, so gefräßig wie sie sind.. 


so dann noch ein bisschen im großen Becken geguckt was ich denn noch mitnehmen könnte in meiner Preisklasse bis 200€ an dem Tag.. 

da hatten wir dann noch einen Showa gesucht, 

(wie gesagt wollte ich dieses Jahr gar keine Fische mit "knalligen" Farben haben..):smoki

aber naja der Preis war top für die Größe und dann nehm ich den einfach mal mit.. kommen ja eh noch 2-3 schönere Showa dazu .. 

also der Ochiba und der Chagoi gefallen mir gut, bzw. sind OK und der Showa, naja so sehen die Nachbarn und andere nicht Koi Kichis wenigstens ein bisschen Farbe im Teich 

mir ist das "rot" viel zu orange und es fehlt mir auch noch ein bisschen mehr schwarz.. :beten

die nächsten werden schöner 

auch wenn ich mir immer sage ich soll nur das kaufen was ich wirklich haben will.. also direkt dieses "den muss ich haben" 


so das erstmal von dem Händler aus Donop bei Blomberg.. ca. 45min Autofahrt von mir aus..

die haben sich alle sofort gut eingelebt und zugelegt  der Chagoi sieht zB. nicht mehr so mager aus 

Alter ca. :

Chagoi = Tosai 
Ochiba = Nisai
Showa = Sansai (aber schlecht gewachsen.. naja für den Preis  )
auf dem einen Bild ist es der hintere rechte, der andere sollte noch mehr kosten, aber gefiel mir überhaupt nicht 

achso die Züchter kann ich noch nachtragen wenn gewünscht..


----------



## Joerg (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> so hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen neuen Keus


Hi Simon,
der Chagoi gefällt mit gut. 
Der Ochiba ist für den Preis auch in Ordnung, die Verteilung ist schön. Er wird aber nicht mehr so richtig groß werden. (Sehr fair, dass der Händler ihn auch als Nisai verkauft)
Der Rest sind wohl eher Restposten, die keiner haben wollte. 
Das ist nichts persönliches gegen die Koi, hab auch welche in dieser Qualität im Teich schwimmen.


----------



## zAiMoN (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hey Jörg, 

ja vielleicht geht er auch erst ins 2te jahr  

die bekommen da ja vielleicht 2 mal in der Woche was zu fressen, also auf jeden fall in dem großen Becken im Haus.. bei der Menge die da drin ist ist das auch in Ordnung 

kennst du den Preis? 

habe ja nur von dem Showa geschrieben was mein Tageslimit für den Fisch war... 200€ habe ich natürlich nicht für den gezahlt  

also mit rest meinst du wohl den Showa, weil sind ja nur die 3 

habe ja auch ganz am Anfang oder schon in meinem Teichbauthread geschrieben das mir klar ist das ich nichts dolles mehr bekomme wegen dem Saisonende und das die neuen "guten" schon alle weg sind 

also für den Rest also Ochiba und Chagoi lohnte sich der Weg 

Lade gleich noch die Bilder hoch die ich bei meiner Apotheke in der Nähe eigentlich kaufen wollte, aber für einen anderen Preis 

das eigentliche Problem ist ja wie immer beim Teich die Zeit.. weil warten ist ja bekanntlich ganz schwierig.. deswegen sollte was einziehen 

und nächstes Jahr dann der Hauptbesatz mit Kohaku, paar schöne Showa usw..

Achjo und das Alter ist ja ca. habe bei den Koi leider keinen Koipass dabei.. den hätte es in der Apotheke gegeben 

(tante edith, sch.... hatte den zweiten Beitrag schon fertig und dann kam das Backup.. dann mach ich Morgen in ruhe weiter.. alles wieder neu)


----------



## Moonlight (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hey Simon,

der Chagoi ist ne Augenweide 
So schlecht ist der Showa nicht ... da geht bestimmt noch was 
Der Ochiba ist für meinen Geschmack zu dunkel und zu breitflächig braun.
Ochiba Shigure bedeutet ja "Herbstlaub" .... und der hat bissel viel Laub abbekommen 

Aber das Wichtigste : Dir müssen sie gefallen ... 

Wie groß ist der Chagoi eigentlich? Du sagtest Tosai ... aber der sieht relativ groß auf dem Bild aus.

Mandy


----------



## newbee (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

So hier mal mein Neuzugang

Gin Rin Matsukawabake


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Jörg,

so, endlich hab ich mal einen meiner 7 "Asagi" in die Hand bekommen
Von der ursprünglich orangen Färbung an der Seite ist bei diesem hier nur noch ein Ansatz an den Brustflossen erkennbar, bei den anderen im Teich sind z.T noch paar "orange Reste" im Bauchbereich und ebenfalls am Brustflossenansatz vorhanden. Der kleinste der 7 ist immer orange-blau (der ist aber seit Juni auch kaum gewachsen - hat nur 2/3 der Länge von dem hier (22-23cm lang)

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Frank,
toll, dass du sie mal fotographiert hast. 
So einen habe ich eben auch leider verloren, ist aus dem Aufzucht Becken ausgebüchst. 

Von oben sieht er gut aus, schöne gleichmäßige Beschuppung.
Bei den offiziellen Kriterien zählt zu 50% der Body, der ist bisher nach unten zu viel gewachsen. 
Dein großer Teich und gute Pflege kann das noch verbessern.
Nicht so gut ist das Wachstum bisher, sollten eigentlich schon über 30cm haben.

Mir gefällt er.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Jörg,

sind aber wohl doch Asagi, oder? 
Die wachsen recht ungleichmäßig. 3 sind größer als die dicke __ Goldschleie (hier im neuen Lexikaeintrag __ Schleie Gold- ; 3 sind hier in dem Format (die 22-23cm sind aber auch nur geschätzt anhand meiner Handlänge, könnten auch 25cm sein, nur der 7. ist noch in der Größe des einsetzen (um 15-17cm) - im Juni waren sie noch alle gleich groß
Werden aber auch net täglich gefüttert

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Frank,
Asagi sollten es schon sein. Wie du ja geschrieben hattest ist das einer der Urformen.
Die gleichmäßige Orange Färbung des unteren Teils, mag wohl später als Zuchtmerkmal dazugekommen sein. 

Ich hab nur einen Asagi. den ich bei einem Japan Koihändler aus dem Tosai Asagi Becken selektiert hatte.
Die Färbung ist bisher sehr gut aber das Wachstum eher mäßig. Nach 3 Jahren ca. 40cm. 
Für einen Tosai unter 100€ sollte man auch nicht zu viel erwarten.

Die kleineren solltest du abgeben, aus denen wird kein ordentlicher Koi mehr.
Ordentlich bedeutet über 60cm, die haben dann eine besondere Ausstrahlung.
Ich werde auch dieses Jahr so welche in kleine Teiche abgeben, wo sie dann auch gut zur Geltung kommen.

Es gibt viele User, die Koi toll finden aber noch nicht die passende Teichgröße haben.
Dort sind die eher Kleinwüchsigen oft sehr gut aufgehoben.
Das hat auch nichts mit Verbuttung zu tun, die wachsen so was von Unterschiedlich.
Meine Nachzuchten sind von 2-10 cm, alle schwimmen im gleichen Wasser.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hi Jörg,

mir ist eigentlich ziemlich egal ob die Asagi alle mal 1m werden oder der eine/andere kleiner bleibt (von meinen Goldfischen früher wurden ja auch net alle 40cm). Ist ja auch kein klarer Koipool was ich im Garten hab sondern eher ein trüber Teich - die Koi und Gold-Schleien sieht man eh nur richtig beim füttern oder Sonnenbaden da sie durchs gründeln aus dem Lahn-Waschkies die Lehmpartikel freisetzen und das Wasser seit Sommer einen Grünstich hat (nächstes Jahr muß ich mir einen Filter bauen um die aufgewühlten Lehmreste auszusieben)
Der Hänge-Bauch bei dem Koi auf dem Foto liegt wohl eher daran das sie sich erst ein paar Minuten vorm fangen die Wampe vollgefressen haben

Nun, nach den 2 Grad vorgestern früh, sind die Fische erst mal auf Tauchstation gegangen. Selbst die Goldelritzen und Gold-Rotfedern sind von der Oberfläche wech. Der Sommer ist rum und langsam geht es im Teich auf die Winteruhe zu

MfG Frank


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey Simon,
> 
> der Chagoi ist ne Augenweide
> So schlecht ist der Showa nicht ... da geht bestimmt noch was
> ...



hehe , was habt ihr alle mit dem Chaggi 

der ist jetzt schon größer als auf dem Foto.. mach morgen nochmal neue wenn die Sonne scheint..

jaja Ochiba Shigure

bisschen viel Laub auf dem Wasser, hoffentlich keschert da noch einer oder löst die Verstopfung vom Skimmer.. 

naja die Fische werden nach und nach noch gegen Qualitativ bessere ausgetauscht, ausser dem Hi Utsuri und evtl. dem Gin Rin Chaggi aus Oberhausen...


den Showa hab ich echt nur wegen dem Preis mitgenommen, der gefällt mir mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr.. 



Anbei noch Bilder von meiner 1. Koi Selektion in Oberhausen.. verfasse wenn Zeit da ist nochmal einen längeren Text bevor ich jetzt wieder zu viel schreibe und alles ist weg.. 

von den Utsuris hätte ich eigentlich erst einen mit schwarzen Banden entwickelten genommen, aber nach Fachsimpeln mit dem (Groß)Händler rat er mir zu dem mit den besten Merkmalen von vorne bis hinten und unten bis oben..

naja wie gesagt ein längerer Text kommt noch


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> der Chagoi gefällt mit gut.
> Der Ochiba ist für den Preis auch in Ordnung, die Verteilung ist schön. Er wird aber nicht mehr so richtig groß werden. (Sehr fair, dass der Händler ihn auch als Nisai verkauft)
> Der Rest sind wohl eher Restposten, die keiner haben wollte.
> Das ist nichts persönliches gegen die Koi, hab auch welche in dieser Qualität im Teich schwimmen.



Ja Damit habe ich ja von Anfang an gerechnet..

deswegen ja neu/Hauptbesatz 2013..


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

achja die beiden auf den Fotos sind die,

die ich erst bei meiner Apotheke kaufen wollte, 

gehen jetzt ins 3te Jahr, könnt ja mal die Preise schätzen..:smoki



(Ochiba normal & mit Gin Rin)


----------



## pastamaker (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gestern 4 Kois geschenkt bekommen, da der Besitzer seinen Teich erheblich verkleinern will. Der kleine Weiße ist etwa 18/20 cm, die großen Farbigen so etwa 30/32 cm. 
Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Liege ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig, dass es sich dabei um einen Sanke (Silber/rot mit schwarz), einen Shiro Bekko (Silber mit schwarz) und bei dem weiss/schwarzen mit dem roten Fleck um einen Tancho Goshiki handelt (auch wenn der Fleck nicht perfekt ist)? Der kleine Weiße, das weiss ich nicht. Er geht ein Tick ins rosa ...
Ich hänge mal ein paar Fotos mit an. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Meinung zu meinen Vermutungen. Vielen Dank und

beste Grüße,

Ulf


----------



## Moonlight (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Der schwarz/rot/weiße ist ein Sanke.
Der schwarz/weiße ein Shiro Utsuri ... kein Bekko.
Keine Ahnung was der andere große ist, aber es ist kein Goshiki. Der bekommt ja auch dunkle Streifen auf dem Rücken.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (17. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hallo Leute.

Mich würde an dieser Stelle mal interessieren, wie sich eure Koi dieses Jahr entwickelt haben. Nachdem nun einige Koi neu in die Teiche eingezogen sind, können wir ja vielleicht das Thema "Unsere neuen Koi 2012" mal dahin gehend ausweiten. Berichtet doch bitte mal wie sich eure Kois entwickelt haben! Vielleicht auch aktuelle Bilder des kommenden Jahres wären ja super. Ich weiß, dass im Moment Winter ist und nicht viele Fotos gemacht werden können, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Fotos vom Herbst oder so. Und der Frühling steht quasi schon vor der Tür! 

@-Jörg: ...wir haben noch keinen Thread für "Unsere neuen Koi 2013"...machen wir dieses Jahr auch wieder einen Thread auf!? :beten


----------



## Christine (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unsere neuen Koi in 2012*

Hier geht es zu 2013


----------

